# Katera - correct draw length w/D-Loop?



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

If your dealer measured you correctly, yes, adding a loop requires shortening the bow's draw length, not yours. Remember, your draw includes your comfort zone anchor point. Now, different releases can effect *fit* between your draw length and the bow's draw length (okay, we don't properly describe draw lengths as they should be). So something has to change. In some cases a slight change may not hurt. Some releases can be adjusted to correct the fit. In others tweak of the main string may correct that little off.

Yes, 65% letoff will give you a tad bit zip. So your option.

If your comfort zone is 60 pounds that's what I'd order. Though many improvements have been made over the years most still say maxed out limbs give the most accuracy, quietness and whatever. Now, ordering a bow can include your requirement of pounds. Something like this: Bow to max over 60 pounds. Another option, you can twist strings a bit and up a 60 pound bow by some pounds. Of course, if you're thinking of building muscle you can practice more often or longer and have the same effect.


----------



## ScarletArrows (May 25, 2007)

*Draw Length*

Been working as a Bow tech for a year now, and I was trained by the owner of the shop who's been at this for 12 years. (Of course both of us have been shooting for longer).

When we set up a bow the DL is measured by taking a person's wing span measurement and dividing that number by 2.5 -- works good, ocassionally this will be off based on head shape or anchor point. 
If you measure 27 then that will be your bow's set DL--regardless of D-loop. 
Usually you will be able to draw the bow back, anchor and the tip of your nose will touch the string as it apex's around the corner of your mouth. When drawing the bow you should be able to relax the bow arm and not feel over extended OR under extended (comfortable is the Key)

Now my main question-- WHY do you have a 1 inch D-loop ? That is just *way* to long of a D-loop half inch at most (depending on the release style/manufacture you have.) An inch long D-loop will effect the position of your hand in releation to anchor and yes will add an inch onto your DL.


----------



## GCOD (Nov 24, 2006)

order the 27" and put somewhere around a half inch loop on it, get a release with a trigger forward design this will allow you to shorten the release another half inch and get your anchor back to where you like it

If you normally shoot around 60# for hunting I would just order the 50-60# bow because every hoyt bow I have ever sold will actually draw 2 to 5 # more than the sticker says and most bows are designed to shoot their best @ peak weight and in most cases they will be quieter also


----------



## Madcap_Magician (Jan 6, 2008)

Appreciate the replies!

As for why the 1" d-loop, I have no idea why, when the shop measured me they were the ones who said 26" draw length plus a 1" d-loop. Part that confuses me is the shop I went to is a highly respected shop in the area, lot of great shooters out of it.

What I did was go to another shop about 40 miles away. A small shop but the guy seems really knowledgable. He had a pretty good selection of Katera's. I drew several in various draw lengths and the 26.5" fit me the best and felt the best. The one I drew was already spoken for so I ordered one in 26.5" and 50 to 60lb. Should be here in a week or so - I hope.

Really looking forward to shooting it!! I have a Aimpoint Micro T red dot sight ready for it. All I shoot on all my bows are red dots, been shooting them for years. A little hard getting them set-up, but once they are set-up they are deadly accurate, great in low light conditions & no peep.


----------

